# Texas Massacre



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

So I decided to gift my MAW the other day to @PanzaVerde. As the sayin goes, no good deed goes unpunished! He totally blindsided me. Not even my USPS Informed Delivery caught this as he snuck it in under the radar! Thanks for the smokes Eric! Definitely a few favorites, and some I can't wait to try! Really looking forward to that Leche de Mama!


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Nice hit! Some good looking sticks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Good shooting, green belly. 

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Ya done real good @PanzaVerde.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

That’s an awesome hit!


Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice Hit.....You got doubles tapped with Quality and Quantity....!!!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Ranger0282 said:


> Nice Hit.....You got doubles tapped with Quality and Quantity....!!!


Heck yeah I did! I love those little Norteno's!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Quality. 


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Great lineup there!
Nice work!


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Nice bundle off sticks right there!


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

@Rabidawise Just repaying ya buddy. Glad you like the selection. Tried to throw a bit of everything in there. You will like the Leche De Mama and those Norteno coronitas are my favorite quick smokes.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice indeed!


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Nice hit!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Good job @PanzaVerde

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Hel yeah I hate that informed shipping $hit they have....can't sneak up on anybody these days! nice package also!


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

A great looking set of sticks right there!!


----------

